# 6060 Allis Chalmer



## JohhnyG (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello, I am new to the site so if I do this wrong please correct me.

I have a couple issues with a 6060 Allis I recently purchased.

First is the hydraulics will not fold up a 7’ disc mower. Any ideas where to start diagnosing?


----------



## JohhnyG (Jul 25, 2020)

Second question, does anyone know how to adjust the hand clutch on a 6060 Allis?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Johhny, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Are you saying that your tractor will lift the mower, but will not hold it up with the tractor running? Or does it drift down when the engine is off? Virtually all lifts (with a load) will drift down when the engine is off. 

You will need a service/repair/shop manual to properly adjust the hand clutch.


----------



## JohhnyG (Jul 25, 2020)

BigT said:


> Hello Johhny, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> Are you saying that your tractor will lift the mower, but will not hold it up with the tractor running? Or does it drift down when the engine is off? Virtually all lifts (with a load) will drift down when the engine is off.
> 
> You will need a service/repair/shop manual to properly adjust the hand clutch.



The three point lift works fine. The hydraulic remotes will not fold up the disc mower. I opened the throttle up on the tractor and it may have picked it a quarter of the way up and that was it. I did t know if maybe that was a sign of a weak pump or if there is a filter issue.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree the hydraulic issue could use a bit more explanation. My take so far is the remote valve will not "fold up" a three point mounted disc mower. Could be a number of reasons for that. How do the other functions operate? Steering, three point, etc? Most disc mowers have a relatively small diameter lift cylinder and lift from the rod end. You may not be developing enough system pressure to raise it but still enough for the three point to lift the whole machine. 

The 6060 is a hybrid with a Fiat drive train assembled by Allis Chalmers with their engine and exterior accessories. Engine mounted hydraulic pump, lines, filters, etc. The lift/draft controls are Fiat, and they used Husco valves for remotes. The Husco relief valves can weaken or fail over time. Sometimes only adjustment is needed, other times a rebuild is required. Parts for them are available from a number of sources, not just AGCO. 

The hand clutch is solely for the PTO. I believe it's intended to be used to release the PTO portion of the clutch long enough to engage/disengage the PTO gears then the lever should be placed in the down position. Adjustment is done with a threaded yoke/ball joint linkage down at the bell housing near where the cable from the lever attaches. This should be adjusted to provide an inch or so of freeplay on the lever/handle, and still completely disengage the clutch when handle is up and latched.


----------



## JohhnyG (Jul 25, 2020)

The steering and three point work fine. The three point will pick up a 6x6 roll of hay with no problems.

I have a 4660 Agco Allis that is 52 hp and it will fold the same disc mower up. Only issue with this tractor is it’s a little lite in the front end with the disc mower. Not sure how the hydraulics on the two tractors compare. I just thought it was odd for the smaller tractor to pick it up.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My advice would be to plug a pressure gauge into a remote coupler on each tractor and see how they compare. Still sounds to me you're low on pressure for whatever reason.


----------



## JohhnyG (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, I will try that and see what I can figure out.

Thanks!


----------



## _afox_ (Jul 23, 2020)

did you by chance check the fluid level


----------

